#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM >  >  TMF Awards 2005

## Jasper-Lichtbron

Het opbouwen LIVE in Ahoy:
http://stream.tmf.nl/asx/liveopbouw.asp

Wat valt op:
- strobelijntjes
- een hoop truss
- synchrolites
- hoop headjes 
- aardige plaatjes, nu al beter dan vorig jaar
en iets wat volgens mij een Digico (D1?) als monitor mixer moet zijn.

Voor de oplettenden onder ons: halverwege de zaal die je iets wat lijkt op een set ACLs, maar het wisselt van kleur en positie, koppen dus... welk type? Zijn wel verdraaide scherpe en smalle bundels voor een head.

----------


## oversound

Geinig om te zien, ziet er even gezelliger uit dan vorig jaar.
Ze warer die strobobuisjes aan het testen en nu loopt er een stel gekken op het podium te oefenen met dansen :Big Grin:

----------


## ostracized

is dit dezelfde hal als vorig jaar?? of lijkt het kleiner dan op TV[?][?]
ziet er verder wel interessant uit... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

is idd n beetje klein......
er kunnen 2 dingen zijn:
Of dit is de opbouw van de afterparty (gezien dit de 10e editie is geloof ik, lijkt het me niet dat ze nu al bekent gaan maken hoe alles eruit gaat zien, hebben ze tenslotte nog nooit gedaan.....)
Of het is gekrompen, en is dus het tiener geschreeuw ook n stuk minder......

----------


## DjFlo

Volgens mij is het ook een stuk kleiner ja! 
En het is nu ook lichtelijk irri dat ze de hele tijd met de camara van links naar rechts aan het bewegen zijn[xx(]

groeten

floris

----------


## Fritz

He gaaf joh! Bedankt voor de link, leuk om even mee te kijken!

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Volgens mij is het toch gewoon de hoofdhal van Ahoy hoor, door de camerahoek ziet het er misschien wat anders uit als de normale shitjes op TV? Je ziet de vloer en de tribunes aan de overkant, ziet er gewoon uit als anders. Toen ik daar de eerste keer binnenliep dacht ik overigens ook "hmmm, dat lijkt me helemaal niet zo groot". Maar wanneer het dan vol krijsende meisjes van 16 staat, dan mag het best wel wat kleiner  :Big Grin:

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Zooitje ziet er wel vet gelikt uit dit jaar, dat moet ik ze zeker gaan toegeven !Maar uh, is dit echt live beeld, zie weinig veranderen de laatste 15 minten.... 

Kan me voorstellen dat ze ook een en ander geheim willen houden

[edit]
wordt nu al een stuk leuker, ziet er vet super uit. Lijkt alleen of ze soms wat ellende met de fanning hebben ?

----------


## ljmartijnw

ik krijg nu alleen maar muziek op die link. schiet ook lekker op,maar zal wel soundcheck zijn ofzo. iig dingen die ze niet willen laten zien.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

De mistery act  :Wink:

----------


## ZPim

Inderdaad...irritant.

----------


## LJ Tom

Zullen waarschijnlijk de generale aan het doen zijn he.

----------


## ZPim

Je kan ze nu zien vanaf www.tmfawards.nl en can CAMS.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Die cams op de website lopen vanaf 2 naar 6, maar 1 doet het ook:
http://stream.tmf.nl/asx/tmf01.asp voor nog wat andere livebeelden... wel leuk dat dit soort dingen tegenwoordig ook allemaal te volgen zijn, vind ik persoonlijk interessanter dan het hele evenement zelf (zeker met zo'n ruk line-up)

----------


## Harmen

heeft iemand specs?

----------


## Imperator

Iemand foto's?
Als ik hem nu open, krijg ik een live-cam ofzo...
Spec's zijn ook altijd leuk.

Grt. Pim

----------


## rene.derksen

Het is eindelijk begonnen  :Big Grin:  Net die intro van marco borsato, wat een kleurenkermis! :|

Maar voor de rest ziet het er netjes uit, mooier lichtplannetje als vorige keer.

----------


## DjFlo

Nou ik vond de opening nou niet echt heel erg spektaculair...... En die Kelis kan ook niet echt heel erg geod live zingen..

groeten

floris

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Ik vind het er wel ff beter uit zien dan vorig jaar. Meer iets dat bij de TMF awards past zeg maar. Zooi licht en zo. Vorig jaar was het toch allemaal wat donkerder voorzover ik het toaalbeeld kan herinneren.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Vind het er zeer gelikt uitzien tot nu toe, enkele foutjes maar goed... dat is nu eenmaal zo. 
Over die kleurenkermis bij Borsato: misschien is het een idee om een naar de tekst van een liedje te luisteren, dan weet je meteen waar die kleurstelling vandaan komt! Klopte perfect en zag er ook nog eens aardig uit. 
Kelis was inderdaad een beetje *kuch kuch* hees bezig, vraag me af of dat zo hoort. 
Er is in ieder geval vet uitgepakt! Het "pimp" thema is netjes uitgewerkt  :Smile:

----------


## rene.derksen

mja het ziet er allemaal wel netjes uit maar al die kleurtjes vond ik net ietsjes té...

----------


## DjFx

Wat vinden jullie er van?
Tis nu al wel een tijdje bezig.
Ik vind t opzich wel leuk om te zien, artiesten (de meeste) zijn goed (uiterraad meningen verschillen).
Alleen de powermix van tiesto vond ik saai ik weet nie niet zijn sterkste!

----------


## rene.derksen

Tjah ik heb mijn meing al gegeven: Het ziet er echt super uit! vele malen beter dan vorig jaar, goede artiesten geen playbackers enz. Ook bij de erasmusbrug ziet er super uit! Alles natuurlijk op een paar schoonheidsfoutjes na, maargoed dat kun je natuurlijk niet onderuit  :Wink:

----------


## Imperator

Tot nu toe vond k het wel leuk, alleen viel Tiesto idd wat tegen, maarja, hij krijgt een herkansing op "de brug".. Ik ben benieuwd.
De rest was allemaal ook wel leuk inderdaad. Ik vond persoonlijk Within Temptation ook erg goed.

Grt. Pim

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Tiesto speelde gewoon een megamixje van zijn hitjes die toch al grijsgedraaid zijn. Was vast ook van tevoren opgenomen om de timing te kunnen bepalen op zender. Bij de erasmusbrug zal 'ie vast weer rocken!

Update; rocken deet ie! Zie ook het andere topic; wat was dat laatste nummer voor de reclame? Onwijs gaaf!

----------


## Imperator

Ik hoop het....

Grt. Pim


(p.s Offtopic:
Zouden die monitoren het leuk vinden toen Tiesto ermee gingen gooien)

----------


## tuurKE

awards zijn presies weer een Belgisch onderonsje, Michel Milbou, Dimi, Painting with light, Alfacam,... Maar t ziet er netjes uit, niet te druk, vooral scherm vind ik vetjes!!!

greetz tuur

----------


## R. den Ridder

idd...dat belgische viel me erg op...

Zat zonder geluid in het TV zo af en toe eens een blik op een tv te werpen..wat ik dacht; hehe, weer eens een rechttoe rechtan lekker concertje ipv van die vage semi-theatrale decors van eerdere jaren... keek ik toevallig de aftiteling; Painting with lights...okay; Phillipo...huh..phillipo? dacht dat die een van de afvallers waren in de overname en samenwerk-strijd begin van dit millenium, maar meot zeggen dat ze een mooi visitekaartje afgeven.

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Ben net terug thuis vanuit rotterdam, was een gezellige productie.
Zal morgen even kijken of ik wat foto's kan posten.

----------


## deurklink

Mensen nog opgevallen dat het net als andere jaren het geluid via de tv weer bagger was :S?

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Ja, maar dat verbaast me ondertussen ook niks meer. Ook regiefoutjes hier en daar, goed; daar is misschien wel niet aan te ontkomen.

----------


## Gerrit Hurkens

Vond het allemaal er wel vet uitzien, vond het alleen jammer dat de echte mooie plaatjes van bovenaf alleen te zien waren. 
Wat ik vreemd vond is dat het BLING BLING thema dan geopend wordt door Marco Borsato, 't is toch ping ping bij hem? 

Verder goeie productie. Ook ff backstage meegeloerd ging relaxed daaro!

Petje (of toupetje) af.

----------


## martijns

Gisteren binnen geweest bij Live @ the bridge! Erg vet allemaal met die 10 koppen op de brug met een ENORME output! (iemand specs van die dingen? zijn de Space Cannons)

Wat vooral veel indruk op me maakte was het laatste deel met Tiesto!! Dat was erg mooi opgezet met het spuitende water en vuurwerk en natuurlijk de geweldige lichtshow eromheen.

Wat me opviel was dat ze met 2 HOG 2's werkten.. is dat niet overdreven voor zo weinig licht?? Oke het zijn misschien Vari*lites maar dat moet 1 HOG tog ook makkelijke aankunnen? Kwa conventioneel hing er ook niet bijster veel dus dat zal het niet zijn.

Geluid was erg goed moet ik zeggen!! 

Kortom ze hebben naar mijn idee goed hun best gedaan!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Zullen ook wel syncro's geweest zijn? www.syncrolite.com

Weet iemand hoe dit nummer heet: http://home.aim.avans.nl/s142918/tiesto.mp3. Even snel uit de set geript.

----------


## martijns

> citaat:_Geplaatst door (iCe)_
> 
> Zullen ook wel syncro's geweest zijn? www.syncrolite.com



Nee het waren niet de Synchro's!
Net ff zitten zoeken op inet en heb ze gevonden!

http://www.spacecannon.it/Img_Downlo...heet%20ENG.pdf 

Dit is het linkje naar de PDF met de data

Die dingen waren 7000 of 8000 watt per stuk! dat is wel aardig wat(t) :Big Grin:  Ze werden ook niet voor niets gevoed door een apparte generator die dmv 125A kabel de Space Cannons voede... Toch lullig als je er dan zo'n heel dun lullig XLR kabeltje naast ziet liggen :Big Grin:

----------


## cobi

> citaat:_Geplaatst door deurklink_
> 
> Mensen nog opgevallen dat het net als andere jaren het geluid via de tv weer bagger was :S?



Het geluid is op TMF altijd bagger. Ze gooien de een of andere harmizer eroverheen of zo. Het geluid klinkt breder maar alles wat in het 'midden van de mix zit' hoor je bijna niet meer (voornamelijk de stemmen).

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Is iemand die kleine beweegbare headjes bij de dj booth nog op gevallen? Waren dit niet toevallig hele kleine led headjes?

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Drive inn tnt_
> 
> Is iemand die kleine beweegbare headjes bij de dj booth nog op gevallen? Waren dit niet toevallig hele kleine led headjes?



Daar is alweer een ander topic over. Zijn Xylver Droplets.

----------


## martijns

waren idd erg geinig!! alleen niet zo erg sterk kwa effect

----------


## rene.derksen

Heeft misschien iemand een materialen lijstje die op de een of andere manier bij de productie is betrokken?

----------


## daantje

http://www.tmfawards.nl/
zijn heel veel foto's te bekijken van techniek etc.
grtz daniël

----------


## rene.derksen

Leuke foto's! Maar ik zal toch wel eens wat getallen willen weten en die krijg ik nog niet gevonden.

----------


## Harmen

het leek inderdaad best veel op de belgische tmf awards, maar vond het wel ok gedaan!
vooral de visuals vond ik opmerkelijk gepast.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Showtechniek_
> 
> Ben net terug thuis vanuit rotterdam, was een gezellige productie.
> Zal morgen even kijken of ik wat foto's kan posten.



Ik zeg kom maar op met die foto's!

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Dan toch maar even snel de foto's geplaatst, momenteel echt tijd te kort.....

----------


## Percy

Mooie foto's, zal wel een materialenlijstje worden van 2 a4'tjes

----------


## jo vaes

En Dimi zich volledig aan het geven  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dropsen

Heb ik het goed en zie ik allemaal HES?

----------


## jo vaes

Lijkt mij wel ja  :Big Grin: . Bij mijn weten heeft Phlippo geen vari's zitten, wel een beetje martin. Of misschien hebben ze ingehuurd? ...
Het is nog altijd wachten op een materiaallijstje... [8D] :Big Grin: [8D]

----------


## Dropsen

Die halve eieren lijken erg veel op studiocolors ... heb ik het toch goed .... is het allemaal HES dan?

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Voor zover ik weet wel ja, cyberlights, studiocolors, (x)spots, noem 't maar op... alleen die synco's natuurlijk niet  :Big Grin: . Teminste... dat waren synco's toch?

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

ziet er allemaal leuk uit zo idd.....
Eens n keer wat anders als de andere TMF Awards
Wat was jouw functie daar Rudy?

----------


## Iko

> citaat:
> Wat was jouw functie daar Rudy?



Dat is meestal een geheim  :Big Grin: 

Ik het licht dit jaar eindelijk weer eens goed eruit zien, vorige was het allemaal beetje overkil enz. Alleen dat geval in het midden met als die colors er aan vind ik beetje nutteloos voor die hoeveelheid lampjes die er in hange [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Niks geheims aan hoor...

Ik doe tegenwoordig vrij weinig meer eigenijk [:P]
Was gewoon eventjes op bezoek bij wat collega's en oude bekende en daarna een reunion party met BN'ers in Now & Wow.

Functie... tsjaa... netwerken is zeker zo belangrijk....

----------


## Iko

Als je nou altijd zo'n dergelijk antwoord geeft zit iedereen ook niet altijd te speculeren wat je ergens deed. Bijvoorbeeld met qlimax volgens mij.. dat het "geheim" was..

Leuke foto's dan! Weinig doen kan ook fijn zijn  :Smile:

----------


## martijns

Wij hebben bij Philipo High End Studio spots 250 op langere termijn gehuurd. Deze huurde ze allemaal terug omdat deze nodig waren voor Ahoy :Big Grin:  Ook onze strobe eitjes werden gehuurd (ongeveer zo'n 150 stuks) plus natuurlijk een prikkabel. Die eitjes hingen allemaal boven in de trussen. Philipo heeft volgens zeggen idd allemaal HES gebruikt. Lochies lijkt me... ze hebben mooi spul in huis waarmee je ook genoeg effect kan creeren. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Iko_
> 
> Als je nou altijd zo'n dergelijk antwoord geeft zit iedereen ook niet altijd te speculeren wat je ergens deed. Bijvoorbeeld met qlimax volgens mij.. dat het "geheim" was..
> 
> Leuke foto's dan! Weinig doen kan ook fijn zijn



Dat was dan ook een heel erg lang verhaal wat totaal niet relevant was voor de gemiddelde forumgebruiker, en dat soort aangelegenheden waren in het verleden ook meer regel dan uitzondering...

----------


## petver

ben zelf technieker bij phlippo, even een lijstje voor jullie wat er ongeveer is neergezet :

60 studiospot 250
32 cyber turbo
98 studiocolor
30 studio beam
1250 strobo eitjes
een hoop mipix
4 ireos 7kw
8 syncrolites 3kw
32 atomic strobes
20 pixellines thomas+14 op tiesto booth
102 ledtubes
8 volgspots cyrano/aramis
3 hogII+wings
en ne vette dimcity!

en nog een boel conventioneel waaronder ashtrays etc.....

----------


## martijns

Leuk lijstje! 

Wat ik alleen erg vaag vind is dat ze een Yamaha PM 1D EN een Digico Gebruiken voor FOH en als monitor een Digico D1. Is dit niet wat overdreven?[:I]

----------


## rene.derksen

W[:0]W Das al heel erg veel... Zit hier "de brug" ok bij geteld of niet?

----------


## martijns

Het podium bij de Erasmus was allemaal Vari*lite en wat 2 KWers. Op de brug zelf 10 Space Cannons. Ik zag 2 Hog 2's staan en ik kon ongeveer 10 atomics tellen. Bovenin zaten ook nog wat HE dataflash geloof ik... en de rest volgens mij allemaal VL 1000's

----------


## Iko

> citaat:_Geplaatst door martijns_
> 
> Leuk lijstje! 
> 
> Wat ik alleen erg vaag vind is dat ze een Yamaha PM 1D EN een Digico Gebruiken voor FOH en als monitor een Digico D1. Is dit niet wat overdreven?[:I]



Ja, want die PM1D werd volgens mij helemaal niet gebruikt zo op de foto's hier en daar te zien.. Maar goed dat verder in het geluid forum  :Smile:

----------


## martijns

aah een backup dus.... wel slim :Big Grin:  maar duur:P

----------


## William

wat ik mij afvraag.

Ik neem aan dat de spacecannons werden aangestuurd door de technici op[ FOH. Hoe is die afstand overbrugd van foh naar de brug? 

lijkt me niet dat je dan even een dmx haspeltje uitlegt :Big Grin:

----------


## Dropsen

1250 strobo-eitjes [:0][:0][:0]
Diegene die die allemaal er in heeft moeten draaien kan nu geen lichtflits meer zien waarschijnlijk  :Big Grin:

----------


## martijns

ja voor de space cannons is een gewoon DMX lijntje getrokken ik moest ook lachen toen ik het zag maar tis echt zo :Big Grin:

----------


## Barthez

> citaat:_Geplaatst door martijns_
> 
> Leuk lijstje! 
> 
> Wat ik alleen erg vaag vind is dat ze een Yamaha PM 1D EN een Digico Gebruiken voor FOH en als monitor een Digico D1. Is dit niet wat overdreven?[:I]



Niet als je bedenkt dat ampco als leverancier van de main apparatuur 2 digico's had neergelegd, en dat Borsato standaard met een eigen pm1d set komt, dus boek je borsato, boek je een pm1d set, en als er al een digico lag, heb  je ineens 2 mixers...





> citaat: aah een backup dus.... wel slim maar duur:P



@ martijns: 
dat maakt geen sense, als je een digico hebt, neem je geen pm1d als backup, want dan ga je natuurlijk in eerste instantie op die pm1d werken, en dan heb je die digico niet meer nodig als backup, want die pm1d crasht niet.., die blijft wel overeind [ :Stick Out Tongue: ] :Big Grin:

----------


## kokkie

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Hurricane_
> 
> wat ik mij afvraag.
> 
> Ik neem aan dat de spacecannons werden aangestuurd door de technici op[ FOH. Hoe is die afstand overbrugd van foh naar de brug? 
> 
> lijkt me niet dat je dan even een dmx haspeltje uitlegt







> citaat:_Geplaatst door martijns_
> 
> ja voor de space cannons is een gewoon DMX lijntje getrokken ik moest ook lachen toen ik het zag maar tis echt zo



Wat is er mis met een DMX lijntje?
Stroom moet je sowieso leggen en ik heb niets gezien maar vermoed dat de spacecannons verspreid over de lengte van de brug stonden, die ook nog een keertje rondloopt en opstaande stalen randen/leuningen heeft. De eerst space cannon kan dus de laatste niet 'zien' dus draadloos wordt ook al moeilijk waarschijnlijk en is in dit geval dus heel duur en onbetrouwbaar. Wat is er dan stom aan een DMX kabeltje leggen naast de stroomkabels die je sowieso moet leggen?



Post aangepast op 6-4-2005, citaat van Hurricane toegevoegd

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:_Geplaatst door kokkie_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door martijns_
> ...



Je mist duidelijk het sarcasme  :Smile:  Hij bedoeld dat het een beetje een stom idee is dat dingen die gevoed worden met enorme krachtkabels uiteindelijk alleen werken met een klein XLR-kabeltje.

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door (iCe)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door kokkie_
> ...



Ik weet niet welke syncro's en spacecannons er stonden (3-5-7-8kW?)
(waarschijnlijk SC Ireos/easy en syncrolite SX3K?)
maar 



> citaat:ENORME KRACHTKABELS



 komen er echt niet bij kijken hoor...

Met wat voor een kabel denk je dat bv een Ireos wordt aangesloten?
Gaat heus geen powerlock naartoe hoor...

----------


## kokkie

Ik weet het niet hoor, volgens mij krijgen we hier ergens last van gebrek aan technisch inzicht. Helaas is Hurricane de enige die daar eerlijk voor uitkomt.

Waarom is het nou ineens bij een Space Cannon wel bijzonder dat hij het alleen doet met een DMX lijntje en bij een Dimmercity waar 400A Powerlock naar toe gaat niet?

Hebben de technici niet ooit eens besloten dat het helemaal niet handig was dat alle stroom via de plek moet waar je het zaakje staat te bedienen? Zijn we daarom niet begonnen met 0-10V sturing te maken op de dimmers zodat die van een afstand bediend kunnen worden met een niet al te dikke kabel. Plaatsen we op grote evenementen ook niet soms dimmers op meer plaatsen in de zaal, om overdreven kabellengtes te voorkomen en zit daar ook niet gewoon een DMX haspeltje tussen. Zetten we versterkerracken voor delay stackjes ook niet in de brug in Ahoy en gaat er alleen een signaallijntje naar toe en zetten we bij een PM1D ook niet de mengtafel op het podium en de afstandsbediening in de FOH met een glasvezeltje ertussen?

Dit zijn alleen maar wat voorbeelden uit ons werk, als je naar fabrieken gaat kijken wordt het allemaal nog veel erger. En ja, ik heb nu mijn post aangepast en het citaat van de vraag van Hurricane erbij gezet, want blijkbaar is het te moeilijk om terug te kijken als er een citaat staat dat met "ja" om nog even te kijken wat de vraag was. Want ik denk dat Hurricane zijn vraag redelijk serieus stelt, dus ook een serieus antwoord verdient. Dat heb ik gegeven. Zonder enig sarcasme, wat in deze post wel zit.

Iedereen suc6 verder!

----------


## martijns

Ik bedoelde ook niet dat het bijzonder is. ik snap ook wel dat die dingen gewoon signaal moeten krijgen door een XLR kabel. Maar het zag er gewoon een beetje lullig uit, zo'n dikke 125 A kabel naast zo'n XLR kabeltje. En de koppen stonden allemaal verspreid over de brug, behalve aan de kant van Rotterdam zuid, daar stonden er op een uitham 2 stuks naast elkaar om de brug te verlichten.

Dus gebrek aan technisch inzicht is er niet, alleen verkeerd begrip denk ik :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## William

Hoeveel boosters lagen er dan wel niet tussen? Krijg je over zo'n lange afstand dan geen signaal verlies?

en dan heb ik het over, van FOH naar de 1e spacecannon

----------


## RePo

Maar waren er geen 9 synchrolites, als je nu het stukje van elize kijkt, zie je dat 8 elkaar kruisen maar helemaal rechts is er nog eentje over

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:_Geplaatst door martijns_
> 
> Maar het zag er gewoon een beetje lullig uit, zo'n dikke 125 A kabel naast zo'n XLR kabeltje.



Dat bedoelde ik ook.

----------


## Harmen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door RePo_
> 
> Maar waren er geen 9 synchrolites, als je nu het stukje van elize kijkt, zie je dat 8 elkaar kruisen maar helemaal rechts is er nog eentje over



uhm, tel dat eens op  :Wink:

----------


## martijns

> citaat:Hoeveel boosters lagen er dan wel niet tussen? Krijg je over zo'n lange afstand dan geen signaal verlies?
> 
> en dan heb ik het over, van FOH naar de 1e spacecannon



Wat ik kon zien was dat er om de 2 Space Cannons een Booster van martin lag (exacte type weet ik niet precies... maar de meest gebruikte iig)

Dus idd erg veel :Big Grin:  maar het was wel gaaf.... en volgens mij (weet ik niet zeker) stond er achter de cruise terminal ook nog 1 of 2 Space Cannons. Wat ik zag daar ook steeds een beam vandaan komen[?]

Iemand?[?]

----------


## Phlippo Showlights

> citaat:_Geplaatst door (iCe)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door martijns_
> ...



Ireos/SpaceCannons werden gevoed met 63A Monofasig
De Synchrolites werden gevoed met 16A Tri

here to help   :Wink:

----------


## martijns

aah dan heb ik niet goed gekeken[:I][:I] bedankt iig

----------


## Harmen

mooi gedaan hoor Melis!
complimenten aan iedereen, tmf awards hebbene r naar mijn mening jaren niet zo goed uitgezien als dit jaar!

----------


## martijns

ben ik het helemaal mee eens!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  knap hoor hoe het gedaan is.

Vraagje nog, wie heeft het lichtontwerp gedaan?? Tenfeet? en wie heeft ge-operate?

----------


## axs

Ontwerp kwam van Michiel Milbou, als operator zie ik oa Dimi Theuwissen op de foto's.

----------


## Wysirik

> citaat:_Geplaatst door axs_
> 
> Ontwerp kwam van Michiel Milbou, als operator zie ik oa Dimi Theuwissen op de foto's.



Op die foto's zie ik ook Jimmy Stas van PWL voor de bediening van de Videowall (LED en MiPIX) via een Pandoras Box Media Server!!

grt'n

Rik

----------


## Harmen

was het pandora?
dat verklaart, vond de visuals al erg mooi en goed aansluiten bij lichtontwerpen en sfeer, iets wat je nog wel eens anders ziet!

----------

